# Guimond Probability of Occurrence



## JTW2007 (Jul 21, 2009)

So, I'm trying to learn Guimond, and I was wondering if anyone knows what cases have the highest chance of occurring (this is for the second step in Guimond), just so I could have some sort of sequence to learn the algs in. I didn't see this anywhere on the wiki or in any threads. Does anyone have this information?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 21, 2009)

The probabilities occur with the same relative frequencies as MGLS I and Im and C cases.

Just go by symmetries. All of them are equally likely but the (less likely) rotor, pinwheel, and double-Sune (and solved).


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 21, 2009)

You just made me realize that Guimond is a lot like MGLS. Cool, and thanks.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 25, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> You just made me realize that Guimond is a lot like MGLS. Cool, and thanks.



Not really... at least not like SS.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 25, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You just made me realize that Guimond is a lot like MGLS. Cool, and thanks.
> ...



well idk the corners are both twisted...but then both layers have to be permuted lol.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 25, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Yeah, it is unlike MGLS in that you don't care about permutation of the first layer, and the corner is already in the correct slot before you orient.


----------

